# G519 Tribute Almost Completed



## JimRoy (Aug 11, 2018)

A saddle bag and bell and the tribute bike is done.  I also may add the crash tabs on the saddle. Then it’s ready to donate to an army museum.  JimRoy


----------



## JimRoy (Sep 15, 2018)

I donate the 1943 Huffman tribute bike to the Freeman Field Army Airfield located in Seymour Indiana.   Checkout the history of the Airfield.   The museum is loaded with original artifacts Including and original fire truck and state of the art flight simulator. They are planning to build a display area just for the bike. 








.


----------

